
The Hype Cycle: What’s Next for Google Glass? - numo16
http://insights.wired.com/profiles/blogs/what-s-next-the-google-glass-hype-cycle#axzz3Km8soMHW
======
mindcrime
_One of the first places Glass will show its impact may be the last place
people think of for emerging technologies: the plant floor._

Ya know, I don't exactly claim to be a super-insightful visionary, but I've
been saying this since pretty much day one. Glass could be amazingly useful in
an enterprise setting, especially for maintenance, manufacturing and other
"industrial" applications. I think Google kinda screwed the pooch by
positioning this as a consumer play first, as opposed to pushing it as an
enterprise productivity tool first and foremost.

